# Need Some Advice...



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

The last three days or so Meeka has fought me on taking her medications. She is on Vetmedin, Enalipril and Lasix. I've tried hot dogs, Vienna sausages, ice cream, lunch meat, cheese, yogurt, steak ems, honey, peanut butter, hamburger, mashed potatoes, pill pockets, canned food, and putting them down her throat. Forcing them on her only stresses her. She threw up today and refused to eat. The vet isn't sure how else to entice her to take the pills either. It seems she can smell the pills no matter what we use. We haven't been able to put the Vetmedin down her throat because of the size of the pill. It is supposed to be a chewable. I really need some sage advice here. Without the meds, her CHF symptoms will become intolerable very quickly. She has been doing so well lately, I just hate to see her deteriorate. Thanks.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you tried a smelly cheese!


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

sulamk said:


> Have you tried a smelly cheese!


Smelly cheese as in swiss or Limburger? We've tried deli cheddar and Velveta. She is a pretty picky girl, so I'm not sure she would eat it if there was a strong smell. Did you have anything specific in mind?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My Aussie could find a pill in anything. Here is what I did to get him to take them. Find a yummy food like meat or cheese and cut 3 or 4 same size pieces. Toss him one or two of these treat with no pill. On the third toss him the one with the hidden pill and quickly toss the next undoctored treat.With the pill toss and the toss after the pill toss make sure it is above his head not below. Even if your dog takes multiple pills only give one pill per treat toss session or he will figure it out. After you have done this a few times make sure he gets a couple of treats without the pill after the pill toss or he may figure out the pattern. I am pretty successful with this method; I hope it works for you.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Not sure if you have tried one of the goats milk cheeses! As I live in South Africa can't really give you names. My dogs liked cottage cheese, raw mincemeat or chicken but if she can smell the meds you need a stronger smell!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

My dog Rusty was on Vetmedin for the last year of his life, and enalapril about the last 1.5. Our vet got the enalapril compounded as a liquid for us, and we administered it orally using a syringe because there was *nothing* we could do to get Rusty to swallow pills, and he had problems swallowing to begin with. Doing it this way meant that Rusty didn't really have a choice but to swallow the liquid medication when we syringed it to the back of his mouth. It was super quick and easy, and he didn't mind much. The Vetmedin comes in capsules, I know, but our vet showed us how we could dissolve the capsule contents in a small amount of water and administer it orally using the same syringing technique. Be aware that the dissolved Vetmedin contents have to be administered within 24 hours of being dissolved in the water (according to our vet). It must taste terrible, because Rusty always licked a bunch when we gave it to him, but, again, he swallowed it easily and the experience wasn't stressful. I'm not sure about Lasix, but maybe it could come in a liquid form or be dissolved, too?

So, if Meeka continues to be difficult about the pills, I'd suggest talking to your vet or a regular compounding pharmacy about getting the enalapril in a liquid form, and doing the dissolving thing with the Vetmedin (put a bit of water in the syringe, dump the capsule contents into the syringe, shake it up to dissolve the medication, then administer).

On a bit of a side note, we were a bit desperate the last week Rusty was with us to get his Metacam prescription refilled, and our vet couldn't get the refill quickly. Our local "people" pharmacy also filled vet prescriptions, and was able to compound the Metacam in a liquid form for us, which was essential after Rusty quit eating the chewable tablets. So the moral of our story is... it's worth asking about alternatives at a good compounding pharmacy.


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. Unfortunately, Meeka didn't eat anything this morning either and had to be taken in to the vet. She had to be kept overnight in an attempt to drain fluid from her body. It is causing edema in the lungs and the vet is concerned about the liver and kidneys. If she doesn't improve, we may be forced to put her down tomorrow. Everyone please keep a happy thought for her tonight.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Sending you both a hug.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Hope their is some improvement {{hugs}}


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - hoping for good news.


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the support, guys. Unfortunately, we had to let Meeka go this morning. It was the single, most difficult, decision I've ever had to make. She passed away in my arms at 11:40 today. We brought her back home and laid our sweet girl to rest under a shade tree in the backyard.

We were told once that she had never had a real home and thankfully, that is no longer true. Meeka will always be remembered and loved and despite all the cruelty she had seen in the world, she loved us too. If we were able to give her an ounce of the joy that she has given us these five short months, then I can honestly say I have no regrets.

We as a society need to become much more educated on the horrible conditions that animals endure in puppy mills. I can only hope that one day these atrocities will be a thing of the past. Meeka was rescued from an Amish mill in Ohio by Kind Hands 4 Paws. Reach Out Rescue and Resources helped bring her to us.

Please consider adopting a rescue dog. They will repay you many times over with their love and honest kindness. At the very least, support the many wonderful rescue organizations out there with donations of supplies or even time. Don't let these poor innocent lives suffer in silence any longer.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry. Thank you for all you did for that sweet angel.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

So sorry but at least she had the comfort of a home and you let her go with dignity.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You gave her love and happiness, and the last and kindest gift of an easy passing. My thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Meeka. Bless you for giving her a chance to find joy and love in the time you had her and for making her passing as easy as you could. There is no more difficult decision.


----------

